# Outdoors > Fishing >  Clean up our Rivers

## Dundee

I don't like either of these bastards but might be worth a watch on Cambell Live on 3 at 7 tonight.

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit load of chlorine and hydrocloric  acid cleans most things pretty good :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Shit load of chlorine and hydrocloric  acid cleans most things pretty good
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yup,any word from your way about the truck that crashed and it was leaking stuff into the river?Last I heard they still hadn't found the driver.

----------


## Dundee

That was a waste of 5 minutes of shit reporting but what do we expect.

----------


## BRADS

Do away with dairy farming the rivers will sort them selves out.......off two hide now :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Do away with dairy farming the rivers will sort them selves out.......off two hide now


Fark off Wally dairy farms didn't have much to do with that report. Unfortunately we get the blame.  I did see this link but yeah/nah :Sad: 

Report Pollution - My River

----------


## ebf

hehe, Dundee, he's only brave coz he has 1000 sheep to hide behind  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Fark you guys no I bite :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Were there cats in the water? Or did they shit in it?

----------


## Dundee

> Were there cats in the water? Or did they shit in it?


It was the Waikato (Waicato) piss river that it was filmed on. :Grin:  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> It was the Waikato (Waicato) piss river that it was filmed on.


Waikato has LOTS of dairy farms two bro :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Waikato has LOTS of dairy farms two bro


I know that but isn't the Waikato the shit that Gibo and his crowd drink? :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> I know that but isn't the Waikato the shit that Gibo and his crowd drink?


Guess we will have to educate them in November on seem real beer then :Have A Nice Day: 
Waikato will be banned from the wool shed

----------


## veitnamcam

> Guess we will have to educate them in November on seem real beer then
> Waikato will be banned from the wool shed


I am putting myself at risk here but hypothticly if you really wanted some real beer....... it could be possible to smuggle some Stoke or the likes out of NZ to the islands.

----------


## BRADS

> I am putting myself at risk here but hypothticly if you really wanted some real beer....... it could be possible to smuggle some Stoke or the likes out of NZ to the islands.


You could just bring it up Cam :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could just bring it up Cam


Pay the annual leave and travel costs and I am there!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I know that but isn't the Waikato the shit that Gibo and his crowd drink?


I am not a crowd Dundee. Ha ha ha ha.  The mighty Waikato is the vein of life in an area where men are men and sheep are nervous.

----------


## Rushy

> Guess we will have to educate them in November on seem real beer then
> Waikato will be banned from the wool shed


So we will have to walk outside to the tanker then?

----------


## Gibo

We need to work on our trip to the land of sheep and crocodiles on Sunday @Rushy

----------


## sako75

> Yup,any word from your way about the truck that crashed and it was leaking stuff into the river?Last I heard they still hadn't found the driver.


They found him after 3 days. his body was buried under debri and dirt  :Sad:

----------


## Maca49

Gotta stop DD standing in the river when fishing! Thats causing a bit of the prob :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

> Gotta stop DD standing in the river when fishing! Thats causing a bit of the prob


The watties seeping out into the water?  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Well I said my bit to fish and game tonight but won't show the graphic pictures on here that I have taken.

----------


## BRADS

> Well I said my bit to fish and game tonight but won't show the graphic pictures on here that I have taken.


Of your dairy farm neighbours? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well I said my bit to fish and game tonight but won't show the graphic pictures on here that I have taken.


how could they be more graphic than all the pics of rabbits etc blown to bits?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Of your dairy farm neighbours?


Got no dairy farm neighbours,we are surrounded by sheep and beef farmers out here. :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

Oh well they are clean buggers :Have A Nice Day: 
Dirty dairying mate that where's it at :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> Oh well they are clean buggers
> Dirty dairying mate that where's it at


Just keep shoving those sheeps feet in your red bands and sing "one for mum and one for dad and I don't care if I do go mad"

----------


## hunter308

> I am not a crowd Dundee. Ha ha ha ha.  The mighty Waikato is the vein of life in an area *where men are men and sheep are nervous.*


That's the southern areas ya plonker  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> how could they be more graphic than all the pics of rabbits etc blown to bits?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Dead sheep and cattle in rivers is not a pretty sight for a public forum :Sad:

----------


## BRADS

> Dead sheep and cattle in rivers is not a pretty sight for a public forum


Neither are 1000 dairy cows :Sad: 
And all the urea that's needed two feed them

----------


## Dundee

> Neither are 1000 dairy cows
> And all the urea that's needed two feed them



Wouldn't mind the milk cheque for a thousand dairy cows :Have A Nice Day:  Our cows eat grass and hay/balage and none is grown from urea. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Wouldn't mind the milk cheque for a thousand dairy cows Our cows eat grass and hay/balage and none is grown from urea.


It wasn't aimed at you bro, the amount of fert going onto the dairy land and cropping farms beside the rivers and in the headwaters is doing way more harm than a dead sheep that floats on past :Have A Nice Day: 
I would add sheep farmers but I don't no any that can afford urea :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Just take the tags out next time you kick one into the river :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

DD you need some fert on that land, it keeps me in BUSINESS, you need to hold you end up, stuff the rivers they'll be full of rock snot and koi carp, there is no future! :X X:

----------


## Dundee

> DD you need some fert on that land, it keeps me in BUSINESS, you need to hold you end up, stuff the rivers they'll be full of rock snot and koi carp, there is no future!


That rock snot can stay in the South Island!  Koi carp haven't got this far yet :Have A Nice Day:   And we dumped organic fertilser on this year so that no fricken chemicals get in the waterways :Have A Nice Day:   We missed out on fert the year before so send it down Maca :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

I'll save all the stuff I grind off the motors when I recon them!

----------


## Dundee

> I'll save all the stuff I grind off the motors when I recon them!


Cool that will add the trace elements,that the soil needs. :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

If you were to shoot coy carp and accidentally got a trout that would be fair game as by catch yea?  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> If you were to shoot coy carp and accidentally got a trout that would be fair game as by catch yea?



You didn't identify your target :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Do it all the time VC I'm colour blind!

----------


## steven

> Guess we will have to educate them in November on seem real beer then
> Waikato will be banned from the wool shed


Somewhere in NZ there is real beer? after 17 years here Ive yet to find it.....either that or some b**tard keeps putting sheep pee in my glass....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Somewhere in NZ there is real beer? after 17 years here Ive yet to find it.....either that or some b**tard keeps putting sheep pee in my glass....


do a tour round the top of the south,there is a boutique brewery every hundred yards.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## andyanimal31

Trust me there is some geat beer been brewed in nz!

----------


## Neckshot

> do a tour round the top of the south,there is a boutique brewery every hundred yards.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Dosnt make them that special really dose it!,I went too a wedding last year and all they served were boutique/craft beers they all tasted shit and I tried all of them and narrowed it down to one for the night.

----------


## andyanimal31

Your a cheap slut alright neckshot!
Now I can't guzzle as much I now pretend to drink the flash shit but just still love getting fucked up!

----------


## Maca49

Good George Hamilton dark tastes just like Guinness really good!  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

yep there are some Shit ones to get threw to find the really good ones.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

I've worked out the problem it is all you piss heads leaking in the rivers :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Didn't expect much river advice on here. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> Your a cheap slut alright neckshot!
> Now I can't guzzle as much I now pretend to drink the flash shit but just still love getting fucked up!


Im offended  by being called cheap :Grin: ,well you are from Tie  Happy!!!.

----------


## Dundee

Nothing wrong with Taihape,been two years now since we have been there. Be back next year I hope and further :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> Nothing wrong with Taihape,been two years now since we have been there. Be back next year I hope and further


You competing the gumboot throwing contest are ya, don't forget to take your gumboots  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Do it all the time VC I'm colour blind!


So you only saw a grey nipple at the fights?

----------


## Rushy

> Somewhere in NZ there is real beer? after 17 years here Ive yet to find it.....either that or some b**tard keeps putting sheep pee in my glass....


Steven I only have one word to say to you.  "WAIKATO".

----------


## Rushy

> do a tour round the top of the south,there is a boutique brewery every hundred yards.


And that Steven is because no bugger can copy the WAIKATO recipe correctly and everyone is trying to be the first to crack it.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> Trust me there is some geat beer been brewed in nz!


Only one Andy.  You guessed it Steven, its WAIKATO.

----------


## Rushy

> Dosnt make them that special really dose it!,I went too a wedding last year and all they served were boutique/craft beers they all tasted shit and I tried all of them and narrowed it down to one for the night.
> Attachment 27336


That's another WAIKATO wannabe Neckshot.  Try the real deal.  Once you've had a crack you'll never go back.  Damn I've woken up on a mission to educate you heathens today.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> Good George Hamilton dark tastes just like Guinness really good!


Coincidently Hamilton is in the heart of the WAIKATO Maca.

----------


## Rushy

> yep there are some Shit ones to get threw to find the really good ones.


Or you could bypass the crap and cut straight to the King of brews and drink WAIKATO VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

its going to be a 50 post Saturday at this rate  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> its going to be a 50 post Saturday at this rate


Ha ha ha ha. Nah it's my fatherinlaw's 70th birthday today so just getting in early before the entourage arrives.

----------


## Spook

> Coincidently Hamilton is in the heart of the WAIKATO Maca.


It is where they suck the water from the river after every town from Taupo down has dumped their sewage into it and make beer from it and then piss it back into the river and bugger me, Auckland suck it all back up a few km's further down to feed and water their people.

----------


## Rushy

> It is where they suck the water from the river after every town from Taupo down has dumped their sewage into it and make beer from it and then piss it back into the river and bugger me, Auckland suck it all back up a few km's further down to feed and water their people.


Truer words have never been spoken Spook.  That is why WAIKATO is such good shit and multiply like rabbits.

----------


## kotuku

isnt waikato made by the same theiving pack of bastards who on taking over westland breweries in greymouth ,then grandly announce that the monteiths range of beers would be brewed in auckland.the coasters response made corporateHQ shit their pants!- monteiths is probably the largest range of any single boutiques beer in NZ ,if volume alone is the baseline.
not that im a great fan of monteiths ,my preferred being the mighty Harringtons beers (the founder ,a true son of the coast).their latest IPA offering is a nice wee 9.6%.

----------


## Maca49

> Ha ha ha ha. Nah it's my fatherinlaw's 70th birthday today so just getting in early before the entourage arrives.


Joint birthday? Huh what the fuck? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> It is where they suck the water from the river after every town from Taupo down has dumped their sewage into it and make beer from it and then piss it back into the river and bugger me, Auckland suck it all back up a few km's further down to feed and water their people.


Sounds like the perfect solution, ends up exactly where it should!

----------


## Spook

> isnt waikato made by the same theiving pack of bastards who on taking over westland breweries in greymouth ,then grandly announce that the monteiths range of beers would be brewed in auckland.the coasters response made corporateHQ shit their pants!- monteiths is probably the largest range of any single boutiques beer in NZ ,if volume alone is the baseline.
> not that im a great fan of monteiths ,my preferred being the mighty Harringtons beers (the founder ,a true son of the coast).their latest IPA offering is a nice wee 9.6%.


Waikato is not brewed, it is bottled straight from the river.

----------


## Maca49

So you and I pissing in it only increases it's value and marketability!! Do yo get a royalty?

----------


## Spook

> So you and I pissing in it only increases it's value and marketability!! Do yo get a royalty?


When you are high in the mountains of the Tauranga-Taupo water shed hunting the wily sika and you stop for a leak, you have the satisfaction of knowing that one day that stream of urine will be sucked up by a Jaffa many miles away.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like the bloody councils is up to know good.

For fu.ks sake! Raw sewerage dumping into the tukituki river hawkesbay! Till f..ing June!!!! Wana drown them council members in it the fkn wankers. The public health risk alone but the world class trout fishery in there should be protected.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nobody in govt cares about our rivers or the life in them Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Nobody in govt cares about our rivers or the life in them Dundee.


If was a dairy farmer all hell would break loose,these same pricks that make the rulz break the rulz.

----------


## P38

> If was a dairy farmer all hell would break loose,these same pricks that make the rulz break the rulz.


Your not wrong Dundee.

If that was Dairy effluent then the farmer would have been cuffed and stuffed long ago.

Just another example of double standards.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

> Looks like the bloody councils is up to know good.
> 
> For fu.ks sake! Raw sewerage dumping into the tukituki river hawkesbay! Till f..ing June!!!! Wana drown them council members in it the fkn wankers. The public health risk alone but the world class trout fishery in there should be protected.


WTF. Considering the water quality demands placed on the Ruataniwha dam and HBRC I doubt this would meet this standard.
Where is your info from Dundee? If this is consented, why? Where is the entry point? Below Waipuk?

----------


## Dundee

Kiwijames this picture was sent to me yesterday on my news feed by kiwi bushman josh james. I have know more info sorry.

----------


## BRADS

> WTF. Considering the water quality demands placed on the Ruataniwha dam and HBRC I doubt this would meet this standard.
> Where is your info from Dundee? If this is consented, why? Where is the entry point? Below Waipuk?


It's not a recent photo tuki has be brown last week or so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> WTF. Considering the water quality demands placed on the Ruataniwha dam and HBRC I doubt this would meet this standard.
> Where is your info from Dundee? If this is consented, why? Where is the entry point? Below Waipuk?


Kiwijames

The council have been discharging sewage into the Tuki for years.

The multi million dollar upgrade last year was supposed to fix this issue but it hasn't.

The Regional Council is now suing the district council because they are operating outside of their consent.

Instead of wasting time and money on infighting they should just get it fixed.

Here's the story that was in the HB Today a few weeks back

'Serious concerns' over wastewater - Hawkes Bay Today - Hawke's Bay Today News

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

> Kiwijames
> 
> The council have been discharging sewage into the Tuki for years.
> 
> The multi million dollar upgrade last year was supposed to fix this issue but it hasn't.
> 
> The Regional Council is now suing the district council because they are operating outside of their consent.
> 
> Instead of wasting time and money on infighting they should just get it fixed.
> ...


Goes to show then how competent they will be should a fucking white elephant, I mean enormous debt hole, I mean Ruataniwha dam go ahead. The Tuki has often been considered a convenient sewer this only confirms those bobbleheads contempt.
HBRC, CHBC and the rest of them need to be tipped off their trough and into the offal pit. I am sick to the eye teeth of local government. I will be voting for amalgamation only to reduce the numbers and remove a few leeches off the tit. As a NCC ratepayer I'm supposedly losing out by amalgamation? Bullshit. 

I thought this was a new discharge over and above the current irregularities.

----------


## POME

The photo is from last year but what does it matter. The council are still prepared to discharge raw sewage into the river. The council did have their consent withdrawn after to the 3mil upgrade of the oxidation ponds failed to improve the quality of the discharge into the Tukituki and they issued a warning not to swim in the river downstream of the treatment plant in Waipawa. This is also after the almost 1 mil they wasted on the tree planting for the other failed water treatment idea they had. But hey they are going to allow mountain biking on the land they purchased for that balls up. A fucking good use of my rates rise. 
 Phew! i feel a little better for that.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks for the update Pome,I had no idea how old that pic was but like you say,it doesn't matter those buggers will do what they want.

----------


## Dundee

Council are defending that pic that I shared. Apparently it was 12 months old and they are calling the discolouration 'tannins'   

They are in the progress of installing filters to get the phosphorous levels to safe levels.

They also said on the news this morning 'Effluent is treated that flows into the Tukituk' from Waipawa and Waipukarau.

----------


## POME

> Council are defending that pic that I shared. Apparently it was 12 months old and they are calling the discolouration 'tannins'   
> 
> They are in the progress of installing filters to get the phosphorous levels to safe levels.
> 
> They also said on the news this morning 'Effluent is treated that flows into the Tukituk' from Waipawa and Waipukarau.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1727...1830060612783/

----------

